# PC won't recognise my Kindle 3 via USB cable



## Ceepot (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all
I love my new Kindle, but I can't get it to recognise my PC via the USB port. So far I have:
- tried different USB ports
- tried different cables
- tried it on other laptops
- restarted my Kindle and rebooted my PC

I am running out of ideas - can anyone help? I've e-mailed customer services but they haven't got back to me yet. Many thanks.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Are you saying that you can't get _any_ computer to recognize your Kindle?
In that case, you probably need customer service.

When you plug the Kindle into your usb port, you should be able to see it listed
as an external drive named "Kindle" when you click on the "start" icon, and then "computer".
If it does not show this way, it is probably a glitch in the Kindle and the computer
isn't able to see it. (Providing you have tried different computers and different cables...
I can't think of anything else to try.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Sounds to me like a defective Kindle, since you've tried it on multiple PCs and different cables.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Does the light come on when you plug the charger into your Kindle?


----------



## Ceepot (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. It seems (after a looong phone call with customer services) that the charger is defective and damaged the kindle when I plugged it in. Amazon are sending me a new charger and kindle which I should receive in 2 days. 

Things do go wrong, and I'm pleased with Amazon's customer service.


----------

